# Am I applying Autoglym HD Wax correctly?



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

I was wondering if someone could shed some light on an issue I'm having.

Previously I applied HD wax to my car in the summer and had an awful time with application and removal (left nasty hologram streaks in the paint when I caught the car in the sun!). The application certainly didn't go on as buttery and even as I've seen previous users' applications. 

So, I decided to give it another go today, however this time I made sure my applicator was very very wet and then I rung it out to get rid of excess water. I did one half turn in the pot of wax and started to apply. This time is went on much smoother, however it didn't really look like anything was actually going on at all. I continued to apply and waited for it to haze up after about 10 minutes. Well, it didn't really haze because I think there was hardly any wax there... But I continued to buff it off. 

Does this sound right? Or have I gone too extreme with using such little product?

As I mentioned further up, the images I've seen of other people's applications looks like it's much more oily and you can see which parts have been waxed very distinctively - similar to that of the G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax (I've had great results with application but would prefer to stick with Autoglym).

If anyone who's an HD wax user can assist that would be fab :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't used HD wax but it should go on the same as 99% of other waxes. Your application sounds good, what colour car have you got ? White, silver? As these can be tricky to see where you have applied the wax. 
You could try hosing the protected panels down to see if you have good sheeting abiltys and beading after this is a good indication that the wax is doing its thing. 

Gonz


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Gonz. I have a black car, metallic. I would've tried the water test but there was a previous layer of G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax I applied only a week ago so I wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds spot on to me. I have used HD wax many times. Like other waxes, you should be applying as thinly and evenly as possible- hence the wet applicator. The fact that you couldn't see much residue suggests to me that you are using the right amount. It buffs off as if there is nothing there. That's one of it's magic features.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes - you just need the very lightest smear of HD wax visible on the paint and it then buffs off much easier.

I find that, as well as a damp applicator, i use a very fine mist spray bottle filled with plain water - like the ones you get for watering house plants - and just give the occasional spritz whenever the applicator starts to bog down and drag. It makes the HD wax push out really thin and wide over the paintwork and it is then dead easy to buff to a brilliant shine.

Two thin coats gives the best result - put one on and buff off when its ready - then repeat the process.

As a guide to how little HD wax to use, you should be looking at the tub of HD wax and thinking there is enough to do about 30 cars.

I have only used HD and G3 SuperGloss wax, but I really love the HD because it gives a fabulous shine and is super weather resistant, in my experience.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I have had a similar problem myself back in March and while I was on the Autoglym factory tour I mentioned it to the team and they suggested that the wax may have been a bit cold and warming it up a little may help the application.

They suggested either holding the pot for a while and using the heat from my hands or leaving the pot indoors for while before application.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Never experienced such symptoms personally(maybe it's a temp thing?).

I just apply thinly with an app pad (dry), no qd's spritzing or anything.

Re-coat 24hrs later.


----------



## Mpv2k3 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a picture of when I last applied the HD wax. I think I might have used too much!?!

Any opinions before I apply some next time hopefully during the week.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you to everyone who's offered their advice. It seems that I'm doing it correctly by applying a very very thin layer which is hardly noticeable. Despite the car already having a coat of G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax applied a week ago, it does seem to me that the HD wax has left a darker, glossier finish, showing that the thin layer I applied was in fact enough


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Mpv2k3 said:


> This is a picture of when I last applied the HD wax. I think I might have used too much!?!
> 
> Any opinions before I apply some next time hopefully during the week.


I think you probably did. As a guide, if it isn't incredibly easy to buff away- I'm talking 1-2 light pressure wipes at most- then you've used too much, or left it for too long. Follow the instructions and do a swipe test.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

max1805 said:


> Thank you to everyone who's offered their advice. It seems that I'm doing it correctly by applying a very very thin layer which is hardly noticeable. Despite the car already having a coat of G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax applied a week ago, it does seem to me that the HD wax has left a darker, glossier finish, showing that the thin layer I applied was in fact enough


It'll also sheet water like a dream if applied correctly. Check out youtube if you're not sure to compare sheeting. If you're using a pressure washer, compare with a video taken by someone using a pressure washer. If you're using a hose...


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Mpv2k3 said:


> This is a picture of when I last applied the HD wax. I think I might have used too much!?!
> 
> Any opinions before I apply some next time hopefully during the week.


 Its not easy to make a definite statement from the pic, but my instinct from my own experience of using HD Wax is that it is on a little too thick and heavy there.

It does feel weird to put such a thin coat on and natural instincts are that thicker = better and more protected, but trust us when we say that thin = best results ! 

HD Wax is great winter wax too.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah I agree. Looks like way too much from here.


----------



## Mpv2k3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah it was an ass getting it off if I remember rightly. Will definately try less hopefully some point during the week


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

All wax should be applied thinly. Over-applying can result in taking too much off when you buff and it'll only clog your towels, making things more difficult.


----------

